# Englander 25-pdv error E2



## onewayswb (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello,

I noticed some Englander engineers sometimes monitor this forum so I have a question.  I went to start-up my 25-PDV (with autostart) stove today and after a few minutes pellets stopped feeding to the lower auger.  I cleaned out the hopper of all pellets and vacuumed out all the dust.  I then started the stove back up and it would go to 5 and 5 on the control panel for about 10 seconds and then switch to E2.  I pulled the upper augur out and cleaned it out of all the dust packed in there.  I then hooked everything back up and still same problem.  I check the voltage at the two auger motors and the lower get 117VAC but the upper is not getting voltage.  Just in case I swapped the wires around on the lower and upper and the upper auger works fine.  So is there anything else I can check or do to troubleshoot this problem.  I know that the vacuum switch is inline with the auger motor but anything I read on the E2 error is that it should run for 20 minutes before you get this error.  I am getting the error in about 10-20 seconds after turning on the pellet stove.  Its going to be a cold weekend and I am low on oil and hate to have to buy some right now.  Any help would be appreciated.  You can even email directly at onewayswb@<deletebeforeemail>gmail.com

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## pelletizer (Oct 4, 2008)

Control board issue? Any thoughts?


----------



## onewayswb (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm wondering if the control board needs to be reset.  The E2 error just seems to come on too fast for the error code description.  I wonder if I did something wrong in shutting down after the first error and now its stuck and needs to be reset.  I hate to have to wait until monday morning and run oil heat just to find out the control board needed to be reset.


----------



## pelletizer (Oct 4, 2008)

Do a "search" on these two threads may help?

What is wrong with my Englander 25-PDV? 

 25-pdvc auger broken


----------



## slvrblkk (Oct 4, 2008)

OneWaySWB said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I noticed some Englander engineers sometimes monitor this forum so I have a question.  I went to start-up my 25-PDV (with autostart) stove today and after a few minutes pellets stopped feeding to the lower auger.  I cleaned out the hopper of all pellets and vacuumed out all the dust.  I then started the stove back up and it would go to 5 and 5 on the control panel for about 10 seconds and then switch to E2.  I pulled the upper augur out and cleaned it out of all the dust packed in there.  I then hooked everything back up and still same problem.  I check the voltage at the two auger motors and the lower get 117VAC but the upper is not getting voltage.  Just in case I swapped the wires around on the lower and upper and the upper auger works fine.  So is there anything else I can check or do to troubleshoot this problem.  I know that the vacuum switch is inline with the auger motor but anything I read on the E2 error is that it should run for 20 minutes before you get this error.  I am getting the error in about 10-20 seconds after turning on the pellet stove.  Its going to be a cold weekend and I am low on oil and hate to have to buy some right now.  Any help would be appreciated.  You can even email directly at onewayswb@<deletebeforeemail>gmail.com
> 
> ...



Take the vacuum switch out of the loop, it should solve your problem. Same thing happened to me last year. Englander sent me a new one but said I really didn't need to use that switch. I never did install the new one they sent.


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 4, 2008)

Sounds like the same thing here. Last two weeks or so of last season (and now) I push "Start" and within 5 seconds it goes to "E2". I push "Start" again and it starts up. I called tech last week and the guy says maybe crack on end of vacuum hose, if it is cracked to cut bad part off and reattach it. I have high temp industrial hose insulation that I put on my hoses slipped over them, so I kind of discounted that.I haven't looked at it yet, still using it. I'll check it out after work today. PDVC.


----------



## slvrblkk (Oct 4, 2008)

Panhandler said:
			
		

> Sounds like the same thing here. Last two weeks or so of last season (and now) I push "Start" and within 5 seconds it goes to "E2". I push "Start" again and it starts up. I called tech last week and the guy says maybe crack on end of vacuum hose, if it is cracked to cut bad part off and reattach it. I have high temp industrial hose insulation that I put on my hoses slipped over them, so I kind of discounted that.I haven't looked at it yet, still using it. I'll check it out after work today. PDVC.



You will need to "jump out" and/or disconnect the switch. Just have the wiring run directly from the board to the auger motor. If I remember correctly, you will need to remove one wire from the loop.  I hope this helps, I don't think I explained myself very well on my earlier post


----------



## onewayswb (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

I bypassed the vacuum switch and made a dry run with the stove.  Everything worked as normal, e.g. E2 error after 20 minutes and both augers were working.  I loaded the hopper with pellets and turned the unit on.  Everything was working - pellets were deploying to burn pot and automatically lit.  After 20 minutes I got the E2 error so I pressed the start button again.  I got an E0 message briefly and then the SU showed up.  So far everything seems to be working.  I am guessing the E2 warning after 20 minutes is because the vacuum switch is bypassed, but I am not sure of that.

What is the issue besides having to press start twice to leaving the vacuum switch bypassed for awhile?

thanks for the help


----------



## slvrblkk (Oct 4, 2008)

[quote author="OneWaySWB" date="1223139592"]Thanks for the replies.

I bypassed the vacuum switch and made a dry run with the stove.  Everything worked as normal, e.g. E2 error after 20 minutes and both augers were working.  I loaded the hopper with pellets and turned the unit on.  Everything was working - pellets were deploying to burn pot and automatically lit.  After 20 minutes I got the E2 error so I pressed the start button again.  I got an E0 message briefly and then the SU showed up.  So far everything seems to be working.  I am guessing the E2 warning after 20 minutes is because the vacuum switch is bypassed, but I am not sure of that.

What is the issue besides having to press start twice to leaving the vacuum switch bypassed for awhile?

thanks for the help[/quote/]



I have never gotten the E2 code after I bypassed the switch. Englander sent me a new one but I never installed it, they told me that switch would not affect the safety of the unit. You might want to give Englander a call about that error. If your unit is within they year warranty, they will send you a new one free of charge.


----------



## onewayswb (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, I finally got through to Englander tech support and there is one more thing for me to check.  Inside the firebox there is an eighth of an inch hole that corresponds with the vacuum tube.  If that gets clogged up with ash will cause the same issue.  I will check that out tonight.  The tech was baffled as to why I would get the E2 error right away and not change to another error code.  He's only thought might be low voltage source (under 108VAC) but I measured better then 117VAC on the auger motors.  So, the early E2 error is still mystery but seems to be tied to the vacuum switch in some way.

Steve


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 7, 2008)

OneWaySWB said:
			
		

> Well, I finally got through to Englander tech support and there is one more thing for me to check.  Inside the firebox there is an eighth of an inch hole that corresponds with the vacuum tube.  If that gets clogged up with ash will cause the same issue.  I will check that out tonight.  The tech was baffled as to why I would get the E2 error right away and not change to another error code.  He's only thought might be low voltage source (under 108VAC) but I measured better then 117VAC on the auger motors.  So, the early E2 error is still mystery but seems to be tied to the vacuum switch in some way.
> 
> Steve



 Where is this eighth inch hole located? Please let us know if this remedy works. Thanks.


----------



## geek (Oct 7, 2008)

check here:

http://www.englandsstoveworks.com/help/PelletStove/ecodes04.html


----------



## onewayswb (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, I was able to get back to the problem tonight.  Sure enough the hole on the right side of the firebox area was plugged.  You have to remove the large baffle plate to find the hole.  Even after I removed the plate I had to clean a lot before I was able to see the hole.  After I cleaned up the area I reconnected the vacuum switch into the circuit and the stove started up fine.  Lesson learned....clean the inside sides of the stove real good.

Steve


----------



## pelletizer (Oct 8, 2008)

Excellent find and good job I will remember this thread,


----------



## Jerry2000 (Jan 18, 2013)

slvrblkk said:


> Take the vacuum switch out of the loop, it should solve your problem. Same thing happened to me last year. Englander sent me a new one but said I really didn't need to use that switch. I never did install the new one they sent.


Can you tell me how to Bypass the vacuum switch on the englander 25pdv stove? I need to check to see if it's defective since I did Everything to try and correct the problem. I keep getting the E1 error code, then shuts down!


----------

